# Do any of you blanket yor goats during winter?



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

We have a cold front moving in tonight and my girls don't have much of a winter coat at all. We always blanket our hroses during bad cold fronts but I feel so bad for the goats I don't know what to do for them. I gave them extra grain and alfalfa tonight, we bedded their leantos with straw but I just feel so bad for them, the horses have their blankets to keep them warm. Do you ever blanket your goats? If so what do you use? Can I use an old sweat shirt or something?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I blanket new babies and any sick adults during cold fronts....if the temperature does a significant change down to the single digits or lower I would blanket adults (that didn't have their full winter coat yet) otherwise, I throw down alfalfa as bedding because it is so hot....really keeps them warm.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have goat coats that I ordered from Hoeggers 2 winters ago when I had one get sick and loss all his hair, he wore it all winter......but until the coats arrived I used thermal underwear shirts and they worked great! We get really cold here, but I have not used the coats since my guy was sick.....at least I have them if need be.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

goats wont really grow in a winter coat if they're wearing coats because they have no need for it.
their hair grows fast so if it gets cold quick they'll fill in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless its super windy and like sleeting they will be ok -- they need to feel the cold so they build their winter coat.

If goats are sick or loose their winter coat to soon in the spring I use dog coats -- work great for miniatures but for standards I dont think they would work.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I don';t use any sort of thing like that... I want more hardier goats... if you do things like this, it gives you weaker goats. They are great goats though, they pretty much all have a buddy to snuggle up with.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

We dipped well below zero this last week. I have none of mine in coats. 6 months to 4 years old. The brand new babies are in the mud room. They stay in the barn and keep warm together. I don't think they'll need coats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don';t use any sort of thing like that... I want more hardier goats... if you do things like this, it gives you weaker goats. They are great goats though, they pretty much all have a buddy to snuggle up with.





> goats wont really grow in a winter coat if they're wearing coats because they have no need for it.
> their hair grows fast so if it gets cold quick they'll fill in.


 I agree... goats do better... if you let mother nature coat them....it makes them healthier and their immune systems stronger..... :wink:

a sweater is a good idea......if they are sick.....weak...sub temp....very young and not strong......until they are healthy or strong again then the sweater goes.......... Goats are hardier than people think.... when... they are healthy.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

